# Sig P290 vs Ruger LC9



## Grenadier

Looking to get a "pocket 9" pistol, and was considering the two models above.  

Both seem to be nice guns, and are both about the same size, with the Sig tipping the scales at 20 ounces, with the Ruger being 2.5 oz less.  

Has anyone shot both, and if so, what are your recommendations?


----------



## delaford321

Hard to go wrong with a ruger product. I just about don't own anything else.


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  I was going to say the same thing about a SIG .  Things may have changed in the years since our government disarmed us but the rep over here was that SIG = quality and Ruger = cheap and cheerful (and likely to fall apart).


----------



## Grenadier

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles: I was going to say the same thing about a SIG . Things may have changed in the years since our government disarmed us but the rep over here was that SIG = quality and Ruger = cheap and cheerful (and likely to fall apart).


 
SIG indeed has always had great quality, but so has Ruger. 

If anything, Bill Ruger showed the world that investment-grade casting can produce firearms that are just strongly built as forged ones, even though most cast weapons aren't of good quality. 

Back when Bill Ruger Jr. took over, and implemented his anti-concealed carry, anti-"assault weapon" policies, the P-series of pistols were known as being big, bulky, heavy, and overbuilt, but they were also noted for exceptional durability and reliability.  I would certainly trust my life to a Ruger revolver or P-series pistol, even though they're also a good bit cheaper than most other decent firearms.

These days, now that Bill Ruger Jr. is dead, and his son took over, the policies of Sturm Ruger are much different, in that they produce a very fine AR-15 clone, as well as some really nice concealable firearms.


----------



## David43515

Both companies produce excellent handguns, but you`re going to have personal preferances. Everyone does. Is there a range or gun store where you can rent one for some range time and see which you like?

I personally prefer the Sigs. They feel good in my hand and they`re as reliable as can be. I`ve fired my old boss`s Ruger and it wasn`t for me. The Ruger was as accurate as a freaking laser, and never had any mechanical problems. Not one. But it felt like a brick in my hand;all blocky corners and too much mass. My boss didn`t like my Sig because he said it felt so small in his hands by comparisson. You`ve got to find what feels right for you. (It`s like asking someone if you should marry a blonde or a brunette, your milage may vary.)


----------



## rlobrecht

I love my Sig P229.  It used to be my daily carry when I wore a jacket all the time.

A few years ago, I started to realize that there were a lot of times when I was leaving the Sig at home, because I couldn't conceal it.  At the time, there wasn't such a nice selection of ultra-concealable 9mm handguns, so I ended up with a Kel-Tec PF-9.  It's actually pretty nice for the money.  I know that a lot of the boards complain about feed failures, but I've never really had one (with 1000 or so rounds run through it.)

The great thing about weapons of this size is that its concealable even when wearing shorts and a t-shirt.

Good luck with your decision.

Rick


----------



## delaford321

I'll also add that I've run 1000 rounds through an LCP with no malfunctions (excepting when silvertips were fired, which were too long to feed). Since it's a similar design, I would expect the LC9 to have similar reliability.


----------



## r.d.mcdaniel

I have an LC-9, I like it a lot, But for me (5'-8", 170 lbs) it's just a bit too big for pocket carry.


----------



## Takai

If you are looking for a pocket pistol have you looked at the Glock 27? Not that I find anything inherently bad about with the Sig or the Ruger. Both of the are fine pistols. I prefer my H&K USPC but it is a compact not a pocket model.


----------



## Blindside

Takai said:


> If you are looking for a pocket pistol have you looked at the Glock 27? Not that I find anything inherently bad about with the Sig or the Ruger. Both of the are fine pistols. I prefer my H&K USPC but it is a compact not a pocket model.



I don't really consider a sub-compact glock a pocket gun, too fat, too boxy, and I say that as a Glock 26 carrier.


----------



## Takai

Blindside said:


> I don't really consider a sub-compact glock a pocket gun, too fat, too boxy, and I say that as a Glock 26 carrier.



The 27 fits very comfortable in the side pocket of cargo pants (something my H&K certainly can't do  ). And itdraws zero attention. My cousin has done it for years. While that certainly isn't an LCP I still consider it a pocket pistol. But, that is my personal opinion. I have an acquaintance that thinks anything that isn't a 6+ inch barreled revolver is a compact ...then again he isn't the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Grenadier said:


> Looking to get a "pocket 9" pistol, and was considering the two models above.
> 
> Both seem to be nice guns, and are both about the same size, with the Sig tipping the scales at 20 ounces, with the Ruger being 2.5 oz less.
> 
> Has anyone shot both, and if so, what are your recommendations?



From my experience I can tell you the Ruger LC 9 is good. Heck, anything made by Ruger is good. I don't know anything about the Sig P290.


----------



## Danny T

Purchased a Sig P290 for the wife. Liked it so much I purchase 1 for myself as a back up and for shorts and tee shirt weather. Light, conceals easily, and accurate. Wife enjoys it and feels much more comfortable with it vs her Glock 17 because of the size and weight. Have run about 1000 rounds absolutely no problems. Tear down and cleaning is quick and easy.


----------

